# CDU "Netzpolitiker" contra Internet



## der_yappi (30. Januar 2012)

Es ist mal wieder soweit.
Ein Politiker der CDU hat sich zum Thema Internet geäußert.
Es ist der selbe Politiker, der schon letzte Woche für Wirbel gesorgt hat, indem er mit seinem Kollegen Günter Krings schon PRO _SOPA/PIPA_ war.
Richtig geraten: Der Herr Ansgar Heveling.
In einem Gastbeitrag im "Handelsblatt" schießt er ziemlich scharf gegen die Netzgemeinde.
Das Portal netzpolitik.org vergleicht es mit einer Büttenrede
Die Büttenrede des Ansgar Heveling zur Netzpolitik

Ein "lustiger" Ausschnitt:
"Denn, liebe “Netzgemeinde”: Ihr werdet den Kampf verlieren. Und das ist nicht die Offenbarung eines einsamen Apokalyptikers, es ist die Perspektive eines geschichts-bewussten Politikers. Auch die digitale Revolution wird ihre Kinder entlassen. Und das Web 2.0 wird bald Geschichte sein. Es stellt sich nur die Frage, wie viel digitales Blut bis dahin vergossen wird."
Zitat von Netzpolitik.org / und Zitat von handelsblatt.com
Gastkommentar: Netzgemeinde, ihr werdet den Kampf verlieren! - Gastbeiträge - Meinung - Handelsblatt

Bei Twitter hat sich unter dem Hashtag #heveling ein kleiner  Shitstorm gegen ihn aufgetan. Die sog. Hevelingfacts.
Mal ein Beispiel:
_"Ansgar Heveling ist in Eile, er muss das Drei-Uhr-Drehflügelflugzeug nach Belgisch-Kongo erreichen. #hevelingfacts"_

Und solch ein Mensch sitzt in der Internet-Enquete-Kommission - na dann gute Nacht!


----------



## Ifosil (30. Januar 2012)

Naja ein Vollpfosten der CDU, sogar unter Parteikollegen dürfte da leicht geschmunzelt werden. Der hat vom Internet mal soviel Ahnung wie ein Apfel von Quantenphysik.
Einfach ignorieren und ihn wieder in seine Lokalpolitik zurückschießen.


----------



## DaStash (30. Januar 2012)

Wow, der Originalartikel liest sich wie die Revolution zur Revolution, quasi ein sich gegenseitig aufhebender Meinungsaufschrei. Da würde dann wohl Entwicklungsstillstand bedeuten.^^

Ganz im Ernst, der Text des Herr Heveling liest sich als hätte er ihn in monatelanger Feinarbeit in eine Steintafel eingemeizelt.^^ So etwas Rückständiges habe ich schon lange nicht mehr im Zusammenhang mit digitalen Medien gelesen. Die Krönung ist dann der letzte Absatz, in dem stumpf, polemisierend auf eine neue und von den Mehrheitsverhältnissen ausgehend, ernstzunehmende politische Bewegung verbal eingedroschen wird. Die Rede ist dabei von den Piraten. Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn die CSU es anstreben würde die Piraten vom Verfassungsschutz beobachten zu lassen, da gäbe es ja durchaus noch Spielraum das man Mitarbeiter die die rechte Szene beobachten sollen abzieht, denn bei den gravierenden verfassungsrechtlichen Bedenken den Linken gegenüber, kann man sich ja kein Personalabzug leisten...^^

Einfach nur traurig, so eine rückwärtsgerichtete Partei....^^

MfG


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (30. Januar 2012)

Herje, schon wieder ein Politiker der auf diesen Zug aufspringt... Vor gar nicht langer Zeit hatte der damalige Innenminister Bayerns Günther Beckstein gegen die "Killerspiele" gehetzt und die Spieler mit Drogensüchtigen und Kinderschändern auf eine Stufe gestellt. Tja und nun eben eine Triade auf die Netzgemeinde - ich finde es sehr belustigend, denn irgendwie haben diese Herren den Spruch "Auch schlechte PR ist immerhin PR" zu ernst genommen. Zurücklehnen und lachen


----------



## derP4computer (30. Januar 2012)

An den Verfassungsschutz: Aufnahme Ein
Wenn ich diesen Typ nachts in München treffen würde, dann .......... 
An den Verfassungsschutz: Aufnahme Aus


----------



## GTA 3 (30. Januar 2012)

Ich randalier gleich in meinem Zimmer... darf doch nicht wahr sein.. -.-


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Januar 2012)

Was macht die CDU eigentlich, wenn irgendwann mal alle die "älteren" Menschen nicht mehr da sind, die die offensichtliche Ignoranz der Partei hinsichtlich moderner Medien und allem was dazu gehört gutheißt - oder schlichtweg seit 40 Jahren CDU ankreuzt weil es ja "die Christlichen" sind?
Wird die CDU es schaffen, auch ohne die ganzen Scheuklappenwähler auf lange Sicht viele Millionen von Stimmen in Deutschland zu erhalten? Ich wage es zu bezweifeln.

Daher sage ich im Wortlaut des Herrn Politikers:
Vielleicht haben Sie Recht Herr Heveling und wir weden den Kampf verlieren. Sicher ist aber, dass die CDU wenn sie ihre Politik nicht ändert in den nächsten 20-30 Jahren den Krieg verlieren wird.

Ob das gut oder schlecht ist mag dahingestellt sein (die Piraten an der Macht wäre ganz sicher auch nicht die Lösung), aber das Verhalten das hier gezeigt wird hat für die Partei auf lange Sicht keine Zukunft, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Revenger (30. Januar 2012)

Ich habe auch kein Verständnis dafür, wie die größte Partei Deutschlands neue Medien so dermaßen ablehnen können und deren Nutzer regelrecht beleidigen. Vielleicht haben sie ja noch Windows 95 auf ihren Rechnern, sodass bei jedem Hänger die ganzen Internetnutzer aus Frußt niedergemacht werden


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Januar 2012)

Revenger schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben sie ja noch Windows 95 auf ihren Rechnern, sodass bei jedem Hänger die ganzen Internetnutzer aus Frußt niedergemacht werden


 Das nicht, aber Phrasen über  "Internetkriminalität", "Raubkopien" und vor allem das beliebte  "Killerspiele" bringen einem in der entsprechenden (leider sehr großen)  Bevölkerungsschicht sehr schnell und einfach viele Stimmen.


----------



## KeKs (30. Januar 2012)

Manchmal frage ich mich ob ich überhaupt der ganzen Politik noch trauen soll. Vorallem das mit dem ACTA wollen die Parteien etc... einführen Acta: Piratenparteien rufen zu Protesten in Deutschland auf - Golem.de <-- Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe. Manche fühlen sich bestimmt jetzt verunsichert man findet viele beiträge zu diesem Thema jeder schriebt aber immer was anderes .


----------



## CryxDX2 (30. Januar 2012)

Der Ist doch mittlerweile zurück getreten, dem wurde seine WebPage gehackt und allea auf twitter rein gestellt, das Password und den user Name.
Naja.... aber was soll man von CDU/CSU verlangen, das ist nichts neues bei denen.... Die sind typisch, "altmodisch".


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Januar 2012)

CryxDX2 schrieb:


> Der Ist doch mittlerweile zurück getreten, dem wurde seine WebPage gehackt und allea auf twitter rein gestellt, das Password und den user Name.


 
Die Schlacht hatter aber ganz schön schnell verloren 

EDIT: Laut Twitter-Gerücht, lautete der Nutzername “heveling” und das Passwort “ansgar”.

Wie kreativ...


----------



## Skysnake (30. Januar 2012)

das mit dem Rücktritt ist doch ein fake


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (30. Januar 2012)

Boah, unglaublich....Wenn man denkt, von diesen CDU-Hinterbank-Spacken, da gibts keiner, der das vorherige Niveaulimbo noch *unter*bieten könnte....dann wird man doch noch eines besseren belehrt...!

Und der ist wirklich in der Enquete-Kommission bezüglich Internet...?


----------



## amigastar (30. Januar 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ich randalier gleich in meinem Zimmer... darf doch nicht wahr sein.. -.-


 Yup, meiner Meinung nach gehört der Typ HOCHKANT gefeuert.


----------



## bofferbrauer (30. Januar 2012)

Den hätte man im 19. Jahrhundert wohl noch hingerichtet; wegen Luddismus. Seinem Gastbeitrag im Handelsblatt zu urteilen, ist es schon echt verwunderlich, dass er überhaupt einen Rechner besitzt - geschweige denn überhaupt wirklich weiß, was so was ist. Da fragt man sich echt, wie der überhaupt in die Internet Enquete Kommission kommen konnte 

Übrigens: Auch der Spiegel gibt jetzt seinen Senf dazu:
CDU-Hinterbänkler trollt die Netzgemeinde



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Laut Twitter-Gerücht, lautete der Nutzername “heveling” und das Passwort “ansgar”.
> 
> Wie kreativ...



SEHR sicheres passwort OMG. und der vierstellige Zahlencode am Aktenkoffer ist wohl entweder 1234 oder 0000, soviel Phantasie muss sein


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Januar 2012)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> SEHR sicheres passwort OMG. und der vierstellige Zahlencode am Aktenkoffer ist wohl entweder 1234 oder 0000, soviel Phantasie muss sein


 
Ich tippe da eher auf sein Geburtsjahr - zählt in CDU-Kreisen wahrscheinlich als unknackbar.


----------



## CryxDX2 (30. Januar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich tippe da eher auf sein Geburtsjahr - zählt in CDU-Kreisen wahrscheinlich als unknackbar.


 
Wobei ich bezweifel das CDU Politiker sich überhaubt die Zahlen merken können, die werden da eher jemanden angestellt haben. der sich das merkt oder auf einem gut sichtbaren stück papier aufgeschrieben haben.


----------



## sfc (30. Januar 2012)

Muss man mittlerweile eigentlich jeden verächtlich machen, der eine andere politische Meinung hat? Nur weil der Mann nicht für die Enteignung von Schöpfern geistigen Eigentums zur ultimativen Wohlstandsmaximierung konsumgeiler Bevölkerungsmassen eintritt, ist der noch lange nicht blöd. Eine Usernews sollte übrigens neutral formuliert sein. Meinungen kann man sich dann immer noch bilden. In der News selber ist das zwar noch milde formuliert, aber die Tendenz ist doch klar ersichtlich


----------



## hotfirefox (31. Januar 2012)

sfc schrieb:


> Muss man mittlerweile eigentlich jeden verächtlich machen, der eine andere politische Meinung hat? Nur weil der Mann nicht für die Enteignung von Schöpfern geistigen Eigentums zur ultimativen Wohlstandsmaximierung konsumgeiler Bevölkerungsmassen eintritt, ist der noch lange nicht blöd.


Hast du eigendlich mal das gelesen was der vom Stapel gelassen hat?
Andere Meinung haben ok aber so ganz sicher nicht!


----------



## Iceananas (31. Januar 2012)

Boah ich habe mich so eingerollt vor lachen, gleich als ich den Kommentar beim Handelsblatt gelesen habe  Aber der Artikel bei Spiegel setzt dem Ganzen noch die Krone auf 

Eigentlich ist es gar nicht zu lachen, wenn man bedenkt was für Leute man in den Bundestag gewählt hat 

Guttenberg, Wulff, jetzt der hier. Wann sehen selbst die Blinden mal, dass CDU/CSU in der Regierung nicht mehr tragbar ist...


----------



## seltsam (31. Januar 2012)

Woher will der wissen,das wir das verlieren werden ?
Hat dieser Mann die geringste Ahnung davon mit was er sich hier anlegt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Guttenberg, Wulff, jetzt der hier. Wann sehen selbst die Blinden mal, dass CDU/CSU in der Regierung nicht mehr tragbar ist...


 
Der größte teil der Wählerschaft der CDU wird unabhängig davon, was die Partei für einen Mist baut erst aufhören CDU zu wählen, wenn sie tot sind.
So ist das eben mit der Religion


----------



## PixelSign (31. Januar 2012)

ich versteh nur bahnhof wenn ich mir seinen text durchlese. kann der mann nicht schlicht und einfach erklären was er will? nein, stattdessen dieses heroische gequatsche über aufstand, krieg und kampf gegen die netzgemeinde. wer gehört eigentlich zur netzgemeinde? sollen das all die zigmillionen menschen sein die das medium internet nutzen? bin ich das auch? soweit ich weiß bin ich keiner gemeinde beigetreten und trotzdem fühle ich mich von diesem mensch angegriffen ohne das ich mir bewusst wäre, so gehandelt zu haben das dieser angriff einen grund hätte. ich will das netz so wie seit jahren nutzen, frei und unabhängig ohne das mir irgendwelche politiker den krieg erklären, inhalte zensieren und versuchen mich in irgendeiner weise einzuschränken.


----------



## Sixxer (31. Januar 2012)

Die geistigen Ergüsse unserer christlichen Glaubensbrüder waren im gesamten Zeitalter der Menschheit doch eigentlich nur ein Griff ins Klo.


----------



## DaStash (31. Januar 2012)

sfc schrieb:


> Muss man mittlerweile eigentlich jeden verächtlich machen, der eine andere politische Meinung hat? Nur weil der Mann nicht für die Enteignung von Schöpfern geistigen Eigentums zur ultimativen Wohlstandsmaximierung konsumgeiler Bevölkerungsmassen eintritt, ist der noch lange nicht blöd. Eine Usernews sollte übrigens neutral formuliert sein. Meinungen kann man sich dann immer noch bilden. In der News selber ist das zwar noch milde formuliert, aber die Tendenz ist doch klar ersichtlich


Ganz ehrlich, so richtig schlau bin ich aus seinem Text nicht geworden. Welche politische Meinung hat er denn? Warum soll ich auf die Straße gehen und Göthe zitieren?
Ganz ehrlich, jemand der in einer Enquetekommission für "Internet und digitale Gesellschaft" sitzt, hat bei Verfassen eines solchen Artikel keine andere Reaktion verdient. SO wie es der Spiegel schon richtig feststellt, trollt der Herr Haveling "inhaltslos" rum und per Definition bedeutet das, dass man bewusst provoziert um provokante Reaktionen hervorzurufen und genau das hat er erreicht. Oder anders, so wie es in den Walt hineinschallt, so schallt es auch hinaus.

MfG


----------



## Mashed (31. Januar 2012)

Es wird Zeit, dass bei CERN oder so endlich die Zeitreise erfunden wird, damit wir den Heveling dorthin zurückschicken können wo er herkommt - die Steinzeit.


----------



## Research (31. Januar 2012)

Hat der gute Onkel etwa gerade dem Internet den Krieg erklärt?

Demnächst: DVDverbrennung auf dem CSU-Parteitag. Cyanide & Happiness #2168 - Explosm.net

Zur CSU und deren Wählern: "In a perfect world the mental handicapped will lead the blind." Cyanide & Happiness #971 - Explosm.net


----------



## Infin1ty (31. Januar 2012)

Herr Heveling schrieb:
			
		

> Diese bürgerliche Gesellschaft mit ihren Werten von Freiheit, Demokratie  und Eigentum hat sich in mühevoller Arbeit aus den Barrikaden der  Französischen Revolution heraus geformt[...]


...sowie Habgier, Kapitalismus und vor allem Lobbyismus... 

Die Grundsätze der französischen Revolution waren zudem Freiheit, *Gleichheit* und *Brüderlichkeit*,
mit der jetzigen Politik hat das "relativ" wenig zu tun. Die Revolutionären von damals
würden sich in ihren Gräbern umdrehen wenn sie diesen Artikel lesen würden,
denn die CDU/CSU vertritt dies schon lange nicht mehr. (Wann eigentlich ?)


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Januar 2012)

Offtopic ausgeblendet. Die Beiträge bleiben bitte beim Thema und kommen ohne unangemessene Übertreibungen aus.

*B2T*


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2012)

Hier das nächste Update der Geschichte...

CDU-Politiker contra Netzgemeinde: "Mich regt das nicht auf" - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## nonsense (1. Februar 2012)

he he ist ja witzig der typ

ganz besonderst witzig fand ich 





> Auf sachliche Kritik erfolgt oft eine aggressive Reaktion (aus spiegel online)


 .
Wenn es denn nur sachliche kritik gewesen wäre... .
die einhaltung urheberrechtes ist ja schön und gut aber der artikel vom handelsblatt liest sich so als ob er mit jeglichem internet, PC und überhaupt techniknutzer im klinsch liegt und am liebsten wieder so leben würde wie vor 400 jahren.

Was folgt dann als nächstes seiner ansicht nach? Die verbrennung aller mediziner da sie im mittelalter als hexen/hexer galten?



> Mein Gastbeitrag war als durchaus provokante Streitschrift gemeint (spiegel online)


aktion = REaktion 



PixelSign schrieb:


> ich versteh nur bahnhof wenn ich mir seinen  text durchlese. kann der mann nicht schlicht und einfach erklären was er  will? nein, stattdessen dieses heroische gequatsche über aufstand,  krieg und kampf gegen die netzgemeinde





DaStash schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, so richtig schlau bin ich aus  seinem Text nicht geworden. Welche politische Meinung hat er denn? Warum  soll ich auf die Straße gehen und Göthe zitieren?
> SO wie es der  Spiegel schon richtig feststellt, trollt der Herr Haveling "inhaltslos"  rum und per Definition bedeutet das, dass man bewusst provoziert um  provokante Reaktionen hervorzurufen und genau das hat er erreicht. Oder  anders, so wie es in den Walt hineinschallt, so schallt es auch hinaus.



Das ist schon richtig das der ""gute"" da nur inhaltslos rum quatscht und man es auf anhieb nicht gleich versteht was er *eigentlich* sagen will. Ich musste mir das auch 2x durchlesen um zu verstehen worauf es ihm eigentlich ankommt.
liest man sich jedoch diesen absatz (besonderst das fett gedruckte)


> Diese bürgerliche Gesellschaft mit ihren Werten von Freiheit, Demokratie und Eigentum hat sich in mühevoller Arbeit aus den Barrikaden der Französischen Revolution heraus geformt - so entstand der Citoyen. Und genau dort, in den Gassen von Paris im Jahr 1789, wurde die Idee des geistigen Eigentums geboren. Welche Errungenschaft wider die geistige Leibeigenschaft des Ancien Régime! Endlich konnte man - unabhängig von Herkunft und Status - mit seines Geistes Schöpfung wirtschaftlich etwas anfangen. Diese Idee des geistigen Eigentums sollte sich als Motor für Innovation und Entwicklung auf dem europäischen Kontinent erweisen. Eine Idee, deren Bewahrung auch im digitalen Zeitalter lohnt.
> Sie ist im Netz in Gefahr. Nicht weil Bits und Bytes aus sich heraus wie kleine Pacmans an den Ideen und Idealen unserer bürgerlichen Gesellschaft knabbern würden. *Nein, es sind die Menschen, die hinter den Maschinen sitzen und eine andere Gesellschaft wollen. Die die totale Freiheit apostrophieren* und damit letztlich nur den "digitalen Totalitarismus", wie es Jaron Lavier genannt hat, meinen. Es ist eine unheilige Allianz aus diesen „digitalen Maoisten“ und kapitalstarken Monopolisten, die hier am Werk ist. Auch wenn sie sagen, sie seien die Guten - nur weil man sagt, man sei gut, ist man es noch lange nicht.


mal in ruhe durch, lässt das gequatsche von wegen copyright ausser acht und denkt mal gaaanz genau nach dann kommt man vll drauf  ...

... also meiner ansicht nach geht es bei dem ganzen gesülze weniger um die copyright verletzungen, weil die gibt es ja nicht erst seit 2011, die gab es ja schon zu C64 zeiten und im weiteren ausmaße als das internet populär wurde.

ich denke es geht hier viel mehr drum das sich die leute mehr und mehr im internet organisieren wie bspw. demos auf die beine stellen, das sich die leute mittels internet viel mehr wehren als im realen leben. Man sieht das ja, gerade in der letzten zeit, an den hackerangriffen wenn irgendwas missfällt.
Ich denke genau darum geht es, dass das medium internet sehr schwer bis gar nicht kontrollierbar ist, gerade weil (wie oben im fett gedruckten text) menschen hinter den [ironie an] bösen maschienen [ironie aus] sitzen und sich unkontrolliert über alles austauschen können. Sich untereinander aufregen können und vor allem das mittels internet viel schneller und viel mehr leute, zwar nur virtuell, zusammen finden die die gleiche meinung haben und genau das wollen politiker allgem. nicht das die leute sich zusammen setzen (egal ob real oder virtuell) und sich gedanken machen.

Das ist meiner ansicht nach der punkt um den es geht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Februar 2012)

Ist gerade Wahlkampf wo er sich beweise muss bei seiner Klientel ?


----------



## Sixxer (1. Februar 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> ...sowie Habgier, Kapitalismus und vor allem Lobbyismus


Maßlosigkeit nicht zu vergessen!


Triceratops schrieb:


> Ist gerade Wahlkampf


Nein aber bald.  Dieses mal werden alle sogenannten Volksparteien einen Tritt in den  Ar?sch kriegen.


----------



## Sixxer (1. Februar 2012)

doppelpost


----------



## der_yappi (1. Februar 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Ist gerade Wahlkampf wo er sich beweise muss bei seiner Klientel ?


Nein - aber ich denke er hat auf Grund des bis dato "milden" Winters einfach das Sommerloch vorgezogen


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

Und weiter gehts:
Update 2!

Netzweltgeschehen - Nach polemischer Internet-Kritik: CSU-Politikerin rät Ansgar Heveling (CDU) zu Berufswechsel ‹ Aktuelle News


----------



## Skysnake (1. Februar 2012)

der hat gesessen


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2012)

Dachte ich mir auch... Da bekommt der Mensch von überall her harsche Kritik, dreht sich um in die eigenen reihen und da kommt dann "Tja, falscher Beruf, was?"... DONG!

Jetzt  müsste man das Geräusch von "geh aufs Ganze" einblenden wenn im Tor 3 der Zonk sitzt.


----------



## Iceananas (1. Februar 2012)

Was soll das ganze Theater eigentlich? Die CDU zerlegt sich jetzt in der Öffentlichkeit selbst oder Aufmerksamkeit um jeden Preis


----------

